# Need Some Letters In Cut In Steel (cnc)



## hackley69 (Oct 19, 2016)

Please move this if it is in the wrong place. 

I am wanting " PARISH CLEANERS" letters about 4-5 inches height to set in a concret when poured in front of a door. If you have the ability to do this please let me know.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 19, 2016)

hackley69 said:


> Please move this if it is in the wrong place.


I was going to move this to the Wanted classified, but I think this forum actually makes the most sense.

Can they be plasma cut or do you need them machined?


----------



## jbolt (Oct 20, 2016)

Sounds like a good job for a water jet. 

For CNC plasma cut we have our steel targets made at qualitytargets.com. He has done some custom stuff for us. He is quick and reasonably priced.


----------



## TomS (Oct 20, 2016)

hackley69 said:


> Please move this if it is in the wrong place.
> 
> I am wanting " PARISH CLEANERS" letters about 4-5 inches height to set in a concret when poured in front of a door. If you have the ability to do this please let me know.



Can you post a drawing?  I  might be willing to make them for the cost of the material, a cutter and shipping but would like to see what you're wanting before I commit.

Tom S.


----------



## hackley69 (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm sorry guys my brain has been going wide open for weeks and I have been working 16 hours days. Plasma cut is what I had in mind when I first posted this.Mr. Tom I was just looking for block style letters something simple. I would weld some type of base for them to sit on and just push them down into the wet concreat or if someone else has an idea please speak up. Thanks for the link I will go check them out also.


----------



## TomS (Oct 20, 2016)

hackley69 said:


> I'm sorry guys my brain has been going wide open for weeks and I have been working 16 hours days. Plasma cut is what I had in mind when I first posted this.Mr. Tom I was just looking for block style letters something simple. I would weld some type of base for them to sit on and just push them down into the wet concreat or if someone else has an idea please speak up. Thanks for the link I will go check them out also.



I can't help you with plasma, as I don't own one, but if you decide that you want them machined let me know.

Tom S.


----------



## countryguy (Nov 5, 2016)

I have a CNC plasma table.  PM me.   What gauge are you considering? 1/8" 1/4"  My idea to keep it in the cement,  I think maybe a spike tacked on and bent at 90 about an inch from the bottom would help keep them down tight?  Seems like they would just pop out over time?   Base would work too.


----------



## hackley69 (Nov 7, 2016)

PM sent.


----------

